# Gaggia Classic Advice



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi

I'm new to this forum but have been a Coffee lover for a few years now.

I am currently without a machine due to being convinced to buy a Nespresso a couple of years ago, which is now replaced by a stovetop, and I'm feeling the need for good Espresso at home again.

After a lot of reading I've decided that the way forward is a classic, plus some mods and accessories.

I'd really love to get some reccommendations for best mods and accessories - tamper/basket/filter/PID/grinder. I was considering a Rancilio Silvia but reviews and forum posts seem to suggest a modded and well equipped Gaggia Classic will perform as well as a sorck Silvia?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I just posted an ad in the for sale section on here with everything you'd need accept for a grinder, have a look ( http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8576-Gaggia-Classic-OPV-adjusted-Silvia-Wand-FS)

The silvia was a weird one for me, I wanted to get one but I couldn't quite stretch to it so I bought my Classic and MC2. Using and getting to grip with the classic is great I'm making great drinks and even getting some latte art out of milk foamed with the V2 Silvia wand. *cutting to the chase* Using the classic the only thing that annoys me is the fact its a single boiler and if I make any milk based drinks - Latte - Cappucino - Flat white - then the process of steaming milk - cooling it down then waiting to start the espresso to brew is annoying and time consuming.

When i was looking for an upgrade i discarded the Silvia straight off because i knew id have to go through the single boiler ordeal again.

All this being said i think the rancilio looks great, but I think with the whole Silvia/classic most users will have one or the other and then step on towards HX'ers or dual boilers - Unless your a shot lover then a PID'ed silvia is the answer I guess.

Hope that is some help Thufir.

Callum


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Caluum_T

I'd already shied away from the Rancilia Sylvia because I don't really want to pay £400 plus for a machine I can't forth and pull a shot in one go on.

Is you're Classic PID'd? and got a pressure guage on the portafilter?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Nah no pid I just pull my shots at the same point in the thermostats cycle (ie ill flush until heating elements turned on - ready light is off - then I wait until the elements stop and the brew light comes back on) abit of a faff but you get a hang of it. - *search temperature surfing*

I considered a PID but I decided it would have to be one with control over steam temp - meaning I'd have to buy the expensive auber one I didn't fancy this.

Pressure gauge is a one off thing - you adjust the brew groups static pressure and set the over pressure valve (OPV) to 10bar - this means when you brew you'll be brewing circa 9bar - big improvement smoother shots - less jets when bottomless.

Classic is built though I felt like I got more then my money's worth when I unboxed it!


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Are you upgrading your MC2, or is it more than up to the job?

I ask because I am considering buying a roaster as well. The MC2A seems like a really good price and less than I was budgeting for, so I might get to buy a roaster too within my budget.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Mc2 is great just found a £130 super jolly hard to turn down....

Make sure you pick up a doserless model, I'm not looking forward to my SJ doser

Wouldn't know about home roasting although I'd love to get into it!


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok, I'm buying today, Gaggia Classic, MC2 doserless, bottomless portafilter, silvia wand and a posh tamper, I still need to decide on the portafilter and taper brand. I decided against the Silvia and Nemox grinder for £429 because I could not find any useful information about that grinder and all advice I've had says the grinder is the most important factor.

I can get a classic, MC2 and all the quality accessories I need to get started for around the £450 mark so it seems like a better choice.


----------

